# Anyone else have headache with the GERD



## AnotherOzzie (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi once again everyone







Am just wondering if anyone else gets headaches with this GERD problem. I am still waiting for my doctor's appointment and, in the meantime, as well as the return of the GERD with a vengeance I am getting headaches.I know everyone is different, but just thought that someone else might suffer the headaches also. I have never suffered with them before. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

http://www.ctds.info/cause-migraines.htmlThis is just one guy's theory, but the notes around magnesium and circulation certainly ring bells for me. A chiropractor I have met says he gets good results in migraine treatment with dosages of magnesium and manipulations. One of the results that has often been reported around the multis I take (which contain highly absorbed magnesium amongst the other minerals) is that people with migraines find their frequency and intensity drop. Of course less well absorbed magnesium will cause D so if you are already D type, taking non-chelated magnesium for your headaches may be a problem. Conversely, if you are C type, the lowering of your magnesium through the reflux would increase your C along with the increase in the headaches, so a higher dose of the plain magnesium--to get enough into circulation--might be a win-win.The other effect, the lowered circulation, is addressed with the flavonoids I take, which have also stopped my GERD. (It is also a factor in the vertigo which he mentions. The flavonoids are the one preventative that my wife takes both for her GERD and vertigo.) I don't know if there is an answer somewhere in here; but my headaches, which used to be a recurring feature in my life, have pretty well completely disappeared since beginning supplementation.Cheers,Mark


----------



## AnotherOzzie (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi MarkThank you so much for that info and many thanks for taking the time to answer my post. In the last week I have heard a lot about the benefits of magnesium so will take that info on board. At the moment the headaches have gone and I have nausea and stomach cramps. My body is behaving so weird that I am wondering what on earth is going on, and it is making me worry. Fortunately I only have to wait until Tuesday afternoon to see my doc. Another thing....I have a very distended stomach. Very much out of proportion to the rest of my body.







Will let you know what the doc says.Once again Mark, a big thank you for your advice.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Mark, are bioflavenoids part of the enzyme product you and your wife take? I'd like to take bioflavenoids that are good quality. But as you know, products made with grapes or wine (like resveratrol ..not sure of the spelling here) aren't an option for me. I'm looking for enzymes and bioflavenoids that I could take. Any advice?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Hi madge, sorry I missed this for so long.Yes, the Provex CV contains a mixture of red grape seed and skin, gingko biloba, bilberry, and quercetin, all designed to stop cholesterol accumulations and control the behaviour of the blood platelets. According to an old study I recently dug up, this platelet behaviour is exactly the same as that of the platelets responsible for colon inflammation. Given the success I have had, I am betting that a similar low level inflammation probably played an active role in my GERD, as well as my IBS.Here's one study with pine bark extract and vitamins C & E:http://scholar.google.ca/scholar?q=migrain...amp;btnG=Search"The antioxidant mixture used in this study is a potent, broad-spectrum, flavonoid-based supplement with vitamins C and E. It is well recognized that flavonoids are potent antioxidants and free radical scavengers. The substantial effect on migraine found in this study supports other evidence that free radicals may play an important role in the pathogenesis of migraine."Here's one with Feverfew:http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=A...ff7c71f50637646And another:http://www.informaworld.com/smpp/content~d...tent=a909520487Here's one with Bilberry: http://v3.espacenet.com/publicationDetails...mp;KC=&FT=EHappy reading.Mark


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks very much, Mark. I'll read them!


----------

